#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-02-21
<Unit1931> Hello TheErk!
<Unit1931> Finch chashed again :/
<dmcglone> Hiya all
<Unit1931> Hey dmcglone!
<Cheri703> hi
<dmcglone> How's everything here?
<Cheri703> fine afaik
<dmcglone> I got my DVD rom working
<Cheri703> yay
<dmcglone> I got the splitter
<dmcglone> also fixed my desktop effects and figured out that xrandr
<Cheri703> cool
<Cheri703> productive weekend
<dmcglone> somewhat. the xrandr is shaky at best :-/
<Cheri703> hmm...mine is generally fine
<Cheri703> heh, husband just texted me that our littlest dog was wagging her tail in her sleep...she's curled up by him in the office, and he didn't want to wake her up
<dmcglone> for the desktop effects, they got locked up somehow so I had to remove the kwinrc file in /.kde/share/config and log out and back in and everything worked fine
<dmcglone> I had to completely change my xrandr and it's only 1 line now
<Cheri703> interesting
<thafreak> Hey Ohio!
<thafreak> Guess who spent a bunch of money and bought a new virtualization toy...
<thafreak> 6 core phenom with 8 gb of ram...
<thafreak> mmmmm...virtual
<deejoe> mmmm AMD
 * deejoe is back in the AMD camp
<deejoe> with me, it's the much more modest Athlon II
<thafreak> i have some of those too
<thafreak> my old vm host has one of the first x2s that came out
<thafreak> i wanted something with more than 2 this time around...went for the highest # of cores...and the cheapest model of that available :)
<thafreak> they might not be the fastest cores, but there's 6 of them :)
<thafreak> Oh, and ram seems to be dirt cheap again...8gb of ram was like $90
<deejoe> at one point, 3 of us were talking about Xen vs KVM, and the KVM advocate was saying that eventually hardware virt-capable chips would supplant those that don't do it.
<deejoe> but seeing as how Intel is being stingy about VT, using it as a differentiator even in their non-Atom line, well . . . screw 'em
<thafreak> yes, that seems to be the direction things are going
<deejoe> AMD sells a few without hardware VT, but more at the low end with it
<thafreak> yes! i bought 2 diff intel based machines, assuming they'd have VT and they don't...I'm still sore about that
<thafreak> I just assumed all the new intels had it, just like all the newer amd's did at the time
<thafreak> still kind of sucks that the workstation at work doesn't have vt, but I also have a 4 node virt cluster, with way more resources than I could ever need...
<thafreak> so it doesn't matter so much anymore on my desktop
<thafreak> I do wish my personal laptop had it though...that still pisses me off
<deejoe> the other issue, which hasn't resolved, is that the other Xen proponent said he gets the impression that when it comes to security, both the KVM folks and the QEMU folks sort of point at each other and say "that's his job"
<deejoe> I haven't seen that well substantiated, but I haven't seen it well addressed, either.
<thafreak> odd...since xen also uses qemu heavily...
<thafreak> I'd say xen and kvm both use qemu about equally....they both use it for their device model stuff
<thafreak> so if qemu is responsible for security, then it should also affect xen I would think...
<deejoe> well, if one is running hvm xen, at least
 * deejoe talks slightly posteriorly
<thafreak> oh yes
<thafreak> that's right....it is just for hvm stuff...
<thafreak> eh, I think hypervisor security is something that no one (except security experts) is taking too seriously right now
<thafreak> and I'm sure that whatever happens, xen or kvm security is probably going to be much better than M$ hyper-v :)
<thafreak> so deejoe, you seem up on some of this stuff...would you say (remove your anti-intel sentiment temporarily), that the new i3 or the older celeron core2 based cpu's are more "green"?
<thafreak> I'm ruling out semprons, since they're single core...and I'm not sure a single core wimpy cpu would be good enough at software raid5
<thafreak> maybe I'm wrong though...
<thafreak> I just remembered freenas has an irc channel...maybe I'll get lucky and someone in there will answer...
<thafreak> I just hope freenas community members aren't as mean as freebsd people
<thafreak> deejoe: you might find this interesting re: the xen v kvm security discussion: http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-misc&w=2&r=1&s=obsd+as+domU&q=b
<thafreak> some one asked the openbsd people about running it as a guest on xen, which started a huge discussion
<thafreak> there were links to studies done on hypervisor security...
<thafreak> geez, I thought the freebsd people bit the heads off of people...these openbsd people are worse...and they obviously hate virtualizaiton
<Cheri703> http://thedailywh.at/2011/02/21/short-film-of-the-day/
<canthus13> Cheri703: How's the ice there?
<Cheri703> was sleet, now snow...pretty slick
<canthus13> We've got massive outages everywhere... and more coming tonight. :(
<Cheri703> ew, no good
<Cheri703> I hope our power doesn't go out, we'll go insane
<deejoe> haha, thafreak, is this your first encounter with the OpenBSD folks?
<thafreak> well...not really my first...but the most in depth...
<thafreak> I actually had a bsd fanboy as a student...
<thafreak> the class was unix systems administration
<thafreak> and I only talked about linux
<deejoe> well, there's "BSD" and there there are the individual branches
<deejoe> so your student was a NetBSD person, thafreak?
<thafreak> oh I know...this kid was a blanket bsd is better than linux kinda guy
<deejoe> I've personally known both NetBSD folk and FreeBSD folk, but never anyone totally into OpenBSD
<Unit1931> Doesn't one of them *BSDs have some sort of back-door? (I could be way off on this...)
<thafreak> I can't remember fully, but I think he was open and free kind of guy...can't remember which one he advocated more...
<thafreak> haha, that was openbsd
<thafreak> and no, no backdoor...
<deejoe> I still hang out online with some guys who are NetBSD/MacOS/Linux (roughly in that order) folks
<thafreak> atleast the openbsd people swear there isn't, and that they did a code audit
<deejoe> oh, right
<deejoe> the stuff that supposedly was put in there at the behest of the FBI
 * Unit1931 never used *BSD so doesn't know...
<thafreak> I've installed most of the major ones a couple of times...but then I'm like, ok now what
<thafreak> I can never remember wher eto find how to actually install anything on them
<thafreak> that, and until now, none of them had decent dynamic disk management (I had gotten used to lvm very early on)
<thafreak> of course NOW freebsd has zfs, which they always hold over our heads...
<thafreak> none of them still have virtualization though...and based on that mailing list thread I posted, doesn't sound like openbsd ever will...
<Cheri703> you guys need to watch this video: http://thedailywh.at/2011/02/21/short-film-of-the-day/
<Cheri703> it's hilarious
<thafreak> watched already Cheri703 :)
<Unit1931> ha, I just opened the cd drive to the laptop I'm working on and found twilight...
<Cheri703> k, just saying
<Cheri703> it's reminiscent of the badger song
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-02-22
<Unit1931> Cheri703: Too early to tell about U-H?
<Cheri703> one minute
<Cheri703> dmcglone: around?
<Cheri703> Unit1931: looks like it should work
<Unit1931> Cheri703: Thanks, I told me friend!
<Cheri703> kk, sounds good
<Unit1931> I need to find another friend to bring...
<Cheri703> definitely
<Unit1931> What happened to the NC State guy?
<Cheri703> no clue, never heard from him :/
<Unit1931> What dept again? (my sister *may* ask/tell him about it)
<Cheri703> uhm political science maybe? professor justice :)
<Cheri703> let me check
<dmcglone1> Hi all
<Unit1931> Hello dmcglone1!
<dmcglone1> How's it going tonight
<Cheri703> dmcglone1: I'm going to pm you
<dmcglone1> ok
<dmcglone1> sometimes I feel like a nut, sometimes I don't
<dmcglone1> oops
<canthus13> blargh.
<dmcglone1> testing  my keyboard. seems my  spacebar is acting up
<canthus13> Just installed maverick... now the screen randomly goes white for a second.
<Cheri703> blarghy blargh?
<canthus13> Cheri703: My point exactly. :)
<canthus13> not to mention wireless freaks out under load...
<dmcglone1> lol
<dmcglone1> my mistake becomes everyone's amusement ;-)
<Cheri703> I'm getting ready to try to set up the worlds most complex bark control device :)
<canthus13> back in a minute... gotta reboot.
<Unit1931> dmcglone1: Wrong window?
<dmcglone1> no
<dmcglone1> lol
<dmcglone1> was trying to figure out why my space bar was acting up
<dmcglone1> seems to be fixed now. I think the kids jammed it up a little
<Unit1931> Take the food out of it...
<dmcglone1> I gotta keep them kids off my computers!!!!
<canthus13> Whee. That was quick.
<Unit1931> canthus13: I really like irssi (not tested with IM)
<dmcglone1> canthus13: should have installed KDE 4.6 :-)
<canthus13> Unit1931: :)
<canthus13> Unit1931: I knew you would.
<dmcglone1> what is irssi?
<Unit1931> But some things *really* bug me
<canthus13> dmcglone1: An awesome irc client. :)
<canthus13> Unit1931: Like...?
<Cheri703> anyone know of software for making things sound activated? not "hear sound, start recording" but "hear sound, perform pre-specified action"
<canthus13> I dunno. I want webcam software that activates on 'taking clothes off'. :)
<Cheri703> there is motion activated webcam software, windows though I think
<canthus13> there's a package called 'motion' that does that. I want a package that only activates when clothes are removed. :)
<Unit1931> You can view all the windows at once and it has a nice list of the names at the bottom
<Cheri703> ah, gotcha, need something that will recognize certain parts and then activate
<canthus13> Heh. :)
<canthus13> Actually, just activate when something over a certain size moves.. that way it doesn't go off every time the cat walks by.
<dmcglone1> LOL happened again
<dmcglone1> I'm about to try and get me some sleep, I've got to take my brother to the airport at 3:30am
<dmcglone1> I'm out g'night all
<canthus13> woohoo! Maverick seems to have solved my usb transfer speed issue! I just wish it didn't cost me wireless performance. :(
<Unit1931> canthus13: Can I get a list of all the windows open? (names would be nice...)
<canthus13> Hmm.. Not sure. I've never tried.
 * canthus13 just memorizes all the windows.
<canthus13> I'm only in 8 or so channels, so it's not hard.
<canthus13> I would imagine there has to be a way, though.. I know some people that are in well over 100 channels.
<Unit1931> I don't use the users plugin once I found /names
<canthus13> Unit1931: http://forums.opensuse.org/archives/sf-archives/archives-tips-tricks-tweaks/335202-irssi-cheat-sheet.html
<canthus13> ./names is what I usually use.
<Unit1931> ./names
<Unit1931> ooops add the ?
<canthus13> Oh. I put the . in there so it would print instead of performing the command. :)
<Unit1931> http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi#channel_statusbar_using_advanced_windowlist <-- that had a good one (found some other cool plugins and settings)
<canthus13> Nice. :)
<Unit1931> Do you use the hilight second window?
<canthus13> Yep.
 * Unit1931 just started using it for now
<canthus13> alt-up/down arrows will let you swap to it to scroll around.
<Cheri703> delivering computer tomorrow...
 * Unit1931 going out to shovel
 * canthus13 went out to shovel only to find the front walk was already done.
<Unit1931> I just had to do a touch-up and clear where the plow came by...
<Cheri703> I shoveled ours last time, it's husband's job this time
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> My neighbor gets snowblower-happy sometimes... I think he just did the entire block.
<Cheri703> ha, nice
<Unit1931> We need that...
<Cheri703> my dad had one that needed repairs (a secondary one), but he gave it to someone...I told him he could bring it when he came to visit, but noooo
<Cheri703> he uses an atv + plow blade for his driveway
<Cheri703> sometimes a blower
<Unit193> Total switch over :(
<canthus13> Unit193: eh?
<Unit193> canthus13: Disabled IRC in finch (I take it I can't reply into hilight?)
<canthus13> Unit193: Nope.
<Unit193> canthus13: Thanks for all your irssi help :)
<canthus13> But if you set up your highlight like the example, you should have the channel noted in the beginning of the line.
<canthus13> no problem.
<Unit193> I do see the channel name
<canthus13> That way you know which channel to reply in. :)
 * Cheri703 is bleh
<BiosElement> canthus13: Bleh is not allowed here ;)
<BiosElement> >.>
<BiosElement> Cheri703: Bleh is not allowed
<Cheri703> mmmhm
<BiosElement> canthus13: Get a real name so tab doesn't nag you :P
 * BiosElement is finally relaxed ^_^
<Unit193> Day going well BiosElement?
<BiosElement> Unit193: Project crisis averted.
<Unit193> BiosElement: CubeCreate seems close, what's your guess on when it may be out in beta or RC? (If you don't mind me asking?)
<BiosElement> Within a month is the aim for a beta, probably around march for a beta. But it really depends on how much we decide to aim for in a 1.0 release.
<Unit193> March for RC? or do you think you'll miss your aim? (Did I miss it on the site?)
<BiosElement> It isn't on the site, I don't make a habit of release dates anymore.
<BiosElement> Technically the end of last month was the aim for a pre-alpha release. That never happened and really hurt morale.
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<canthus13> bah.
<canthus13> I think it's logged.
<canthus13> :)
<djoe> well, it is now, again
<Unit193> I just had to say something... :)
<djoe> 15:41 -!- Netsplit *.net <-> *.split quits: ubuntulog
<djoe> 15:55 < Unit193> So is this unlogged?
<djoe> 15:56 -!- Netsplit over, joins: ubuntulog
<djoe> you know, FTR ;-)
<canthus13> heh.
<Unit193> Curse you djoe!! ;)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-02-23
<route-443> anyone here?
 * Cheri703 is around
<route-443> hi Cheri703
<Cheri703> hello
<Cheri703> how are you tonight?
<Unit193> Hey dmcglone Cheri703 route-443
<route-443> hey unit193
 * canthus13 drools.
 * Cheri703 passes a napkin to canthus13 
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> Just installed a new hard drive, running Maverick.  I'm kinda surprised at how well it's turning out... Except for some wireless hiccups it's not too bad.
<Cheri703> nice
<Cheri703> I'm dealing with a clicking hdd from a client, trying to work out how to recover some data :/
<Unit193> freezer
<Cheri703> it's in there
<Cheri703> gave it one attempt, and it warmed up because my computers were being RIDICULOUS and not cooperating
<Cheri703> so it's back in there -_-
<Unit193> That's how it normally works...
<Cheri703> yeah
<dmcglone> Hi all
<dmcglone> I had to re-install windows  today and it messed up my grub
<dmcglone> I tried re-installing grub and messed up my linux. Now my desktop is in pieces
<Cheri703> there's a way to repair grub from live boot
<Cheri703> no idea what it is, but google is your friend
<dmcglone> appearently I did it wrong :-/
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> oh well, I'm due for a fresh install anyway.
<dmcglone> I'm gonna give Kubuntu a shot from a fresh install
<Cheri703> that's cool
<dmcglone> I ain't got anything to lose except an hour or 2
<dmcglone> I mean I ain't gonna lose anything but maybe an hour or 2
<dmcglone> dang, I got that one really wrong didn't I
<Cheri703> heh
<dmcglone> blame my fingers, I usually let them do the walking.... ;-)
<Unit193> http://newsfeed.time.com/2011/02/22/gamers-get-your-lip-balm-artist-creates-video-game-controlled-by-kissing/ <---- just doesn't seem right....
<Cheri703> O_O http://mansfield.craigslist.org/zip/2229461672.html
<Unit193> I'm going to go cry in my corner now
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> http://mansfield.craigslist.org/wan/2227926555.html
<Unit193> They can't be real... they just can't... can't...
<Cheri703> LOTS AND LOTS OF THEM
<Unit193> I'm bad, just not that bad...
<Unit1932> irssi can't handle being disconnected.... :(
<Unit193> Now I'm *REALLY* ticked off at this...
<canthus13> Unit193: Eh? It seems to work fine for me.
<Unit193> I think I had a ton of dis/reconnects/fails...
<canthus13> Unit193: There's been massive netsplits all day.
<canthus13> Unit193: there's probably more of an issue with the particular server you've been connecting to.
 * canthus13 has only had a couple of disconnect issues since he started using irssi, and all of them have been related to connectivity issues.
<Unit193> It didn't seem like a netsplit
<Guest67760> huh. I just found this. Local Ubuntu stuff here in ohio.
<Guest67760> pretty cool.
<Cheri703> welcome
<Unit193> canthus13: How do I list the servers I'm connected to? or attempting to connect to?
<Unit193> Cheri703: I think you scared him away...
<Cheri703> OMG A FEMALE IN UBUNTU IRC?!
<toxic9813> whoops. back.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-02-24
<Cheri703> wb
<canthus13> Cheri703: there are no girls on teh intarwebz.
<canthus13> Unit193: Sorry. I'm dealing with kids and homework. :(
<Unit193> canthus13: I got it /sesrver
<Cheri703> canthus13: I was going to make some clever comment regarding genitals, but...I don't feel like putting in the effort
<Cheri703> toxic9813: where in ohio are you?
<canthus13> Unit193: /server is only gonna show the metaserver you initially connected to if you connected to irc.freenode.net or irc.ubuntu.com...
<toxic9813> Urbana
<Cheri703> that's cool
<canthus13> Unit193: /whois <nick> will tell the actual server.  you're on leguin.freenode.net
<toxic9813> looks like theres a LoCo in columbus.
<Cheri703> toxic9813: I used to live in marysville ;)
<canthus13> there's a Reloco.
<Cheri703> * :)
<Unit193> canthus13: I was connected to freenode and trying to reconnect to freenode, that's why I was having errors...
<Unit193> Do you see my real hostname??
<toxic9813> so... what topic is this? any? could this be like a help chat? lol. I used to 'buntu a lot till I started Windows gaming.
<canthus13> Unit193: yep. just /whois yourself.
<canthus13> Oh. no. not YOUR hostname. you're cloaked.
<Cheri703> toxic9813: if you need help with something, just ask, if we don't know, we can direct you to somewhere that may, or we might just say "uhm...probably should google it" :)
<Unit193> canthus13: I could see myself and I didn't know if you could :/
<toxic9813> cool.
<dmcglone1> Hi all
<Unit193> Hello dmcglone1!
<Cheri703> yo
<dmcglone1> What ya all up to?
<Cheri703> I'm on a ham radio net at the moment
<dmcglone1> I see
<Cheri703> some guy is chuckling that a new person's call sign is kd8poo
<Cheri703> old guy is like, "heh, he's going to get a lot of static about that, har har har"
<canthus13> k-date poo.
<canthus13> or kd ate poo.
<canthus13> Heh.
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> my call is kc8qxs
<Cheri703> but people can never make out the xs, I get "sf, xx, sx, fs, fx" whatever, so I have to say mine as kc8 quebec x-ray sierra
<dmcglone1> You sound like a drill sargent
<dmcglone1> lol
<Cheri703> phonetic alphabet started with radio use
<canthus13> Yup.
<Cheri703> my whole family has licenses, we're kc8qxq, kc8qxr, kc8qxs, and kc8qxt...we got them on the same day
 * canthus13 uses it at work all the time.
<Cheri703> people like to make up their own
<Cheri703> heh, this one chick is kd8fnq, I always think "effin' q!"
<Cheri703> -_- there are 2 guys that ALWAYS have additional comments, and they're 90% useless ramblings
<dmcglone1> I always thought Ham radio was a radio frequency that came from a pigs ass
<dmcglone1> well I thought I would make it 91%
<Cheri703> hmm
<Unit193> That channel is way too busy to leave open...
<canthus13> Which channel?
<Unit193> on server coldfront
<canthus13> ah.
<Unit193> Multi servers is new to me...
<canthus13> I haven't messed with multiple servers.
<Cheri703> I'm frustrated...I am looking for something that must exist in ubuntu, but I don't know where/how to find it :(
<paultag> Cheri703: humm?
<Cheri703> paultag: I'm going crazy!
<paultag> Cheri703: I have a few minutes (I leave the lab at 10), anything I can help with?
<paultag> Cheri703: what's up! :)
<Cheri703> ok, so when you open sound settings, it will show you the current mic input level (it shows the line when the volume changes as you speak) yes?
<paultag> Cheri703: yes ma'am
<Cheri703> ok, so in theory, there is SOMEWHERE that'd have that value in numerical (and/or acquirable) form, yes?
<paultag> Cheri703: yes ma'am
<Cheri703> I want to set something up that is "if audio input goes above X level, then play this pre-specified audio file"
<paultag> Cheri703: sure, sounds easy enough :)
<Cheri703> so I need to figure out where that value is, and how to point at it
<Cheri703> but NO ONE KNOWS HOW TO FIND IT!
<Cheri703> >.<
<paultag> Cheri703: you'll need to use gstreamer to pull the data in from the input stream. You can get a volume level at each instance, so watch that. Once it goes past a point, use gstreamer  (again) to play the file to the default sink
<paultag> Cheri703: you'll need to code :)
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
<paultag> and that's two minutes!
<Cheri703> might make my brother help, or see if I can pay someone in cookies or baked goods
<paultag> Cheri703: I'll BRB. Walking home
<Cheri703> kk
<lostConnection> Hello, so I heard there was a meeting today?
<canthus13> Meeting? No..
<canthus13> Prolly an Ubuntu Hour, though.
<Cheri703> columbus ubuntu hour was tonight
<lostConnection> Well I guess that is what meant. I'm kind of new to the group. I'm not quite sure how the group is run.
<Cheri703> where in ohio are you?
<lostConnection> I'm originally from Mentor. I'm going to school in Kent right now.
<canthus13> lostConnection: You should hook up with thafreak.
<canthus13> iirc, he's out there.
<Cheri703> kk, basically, in different areas of the state, there are "ReLoCos" Really Local Communities, smaller groups that get together to meet up and hang out every few weeks
<Cheri703> there is one in akron, one in cleveland
<canthus13> but yeah.. 'meetings' are IRC-based and occur in here.
<Cheri703> and others
<lostConnection> Yeah I am really looking to meet more people from the community.
<lostConnection> Right now I'm studying computer science. I have been interested in Ubuntu for a few years but never been very active.
<Cheri703> weird, client brought me a zune to mess with, I've had it plugged in off and on for days now, and it wouldn't charge or start up, and now tonight I plugged it in again and suddenly it's working o.O hooray microsoft
<canthus13> lostConnection: Wouldn't be surprised if you knew Doug then, if you're at Kent.
<lostConnection> I'm a transfer student so I don't know. The CS department is fairly small though.
<canthus13> Cheri703: My Zen Vision:M did that when it sat for several months without charging.  Took 3 days solid of charging to get it working.
<lostConnection> Cheri703: I love my Zune. But they do have some glitches. Do you have an HD??
<canthus13> it was kinda comatose.
<Cheri703> it's an 80gb
<Cheri703> it's not mine
<Cheri703> canthus13: they said that it'd been "glitchy" and had battery issues...that's all the info I got -_-
<lostConnection> ok I have an 80gb also
<lostConnection> I've found with a Zune it is almost better just to wipe the harddrive and reinstall the firmware.
<Cheri703> I was leaning that direction, I just needed it to turn on long enough to get it connected to the computer
<lostConnection> hahaha yeah you'll probably have to charge if for a day. I've had problems with the battery if it hasn't charged for a while.
<Cheri703> I have no idea how long they'd had it plugged in or not
<Cheri703> wow zune software takes 300 years to install
<lostConnection> hahaha yeah and it sucks when you are 75% done and you get an installation error
<Cheri703> -_- I turned off the zune so it'd charge faster, and now when I go to turn it back on...NOTHING just like before -_-
<lostConnection> -.-  give it time
<Cheri703> yeah, we'll see
<Cheri703> will call client to see if she wants me to replace the battery
<paultag> damn, I'm stressed
<paultag> I need small things to snap in 'twixt
<Cheri703> hmm...pretzel rods are good for that :)
<Cheri703> stress sucks
<Cheri703> want to write a mini program for me to take your mind off it ;D
<Cheri703> kidding
<paultag> what's worse is that it all get put up in my sholders and neck
<Cheri703> yeah, I get really knotty shoulders
<paultag> Cheri703: I have homework to finish, but in the morning, I'd gladly help you
<Cheri703> heh, I appreciate that, it's nothing super urgent
<paultag> it's no fun getting locked up sholders and neck
<Cheri703> I'm trying to make a bark control with spare laptop
<paultag> Cheri703: brilliant!
<Cheri703> I have a laptop, but not $100 to buy a bark control
<Cheri703> so...trying to work something out
<paultag> Cheri703: what sucks is we got rid of OSS
<paultag> Cheri703: you'd have been able to cat /dev/dsp
<Cheri703> I don't know much about the sound systems, there's like 37 of them
<paultag> aye
<Cheri703> I'd be open to installing an older version of ubuntu if it'd make it easier
<paultag> hummmmm
<Cheri703> it's an old-ish (like 3-5 yrs) dell laptop
<paultag> Cheri703: tbh using gstreamer will let you do more with it ( actually adjust the threshold )
<Cheri703> so probably could work fine with older ubuntu
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> I am going to just put it right in front of the dog crates and have it blare an annoying noise at them when they bark :) just have to make sure it doesn't trigger from the guinea pigs
<lostConnection> damn that's a good idea
<Cheri703> they squeak loudly
<paultag> Cheri703: here are some sparse basics -- http://www.jonobacon.org/2006/08/28/getting-started-with-gstreamer-with-python/
<Cheri703> kk
<paultag> Cheri703: I'll be able to help more when I have time, but that's an OK overview
<Cheri703> ok, I appreciate it
<Cheri703> :)
<paultag> :)
<Cheri703> you've been the most helpful so far!
<Cheri703> I can always count on paultag !
<Cheri703> :D
<paultag> oh, gee, thanks! :)
<paultag> Cheri703: thanks :)
<Cheri703> that overview is mostly gibberish to me at this point in the night, but will reread when I wake up
<paultag> Cheri703: just remember the core of UNIXness. There's only one principal you need to know in order to work with unix
<paultag> Cheri703: and that is "Everything is a file"
<paultag> Cheri703: that means that when you do start thinking about this, think of the microphone as a file
<Cheri703> that's what I figured, I just didn't know where to find the file! I knew it should exist
<paultag> Cheri703: no different then a .wav :)
<paultag> Cheri703: yeah, it's abstracted away in the pulse subsystems
<paultag> Cheri703: gstreamer will let you use this on any audio platform, but keep the logic
<paultag> and remember, to gstreamer, a .wav is no different then the audio iput
<paultag> input *
<Cheri703> hmm...k
<paultag> so if you can make this work on an audio file, you can make it work on the mic (hint hint)
<paultag> ;)
<Cheri703> hrmmm
<paultag> breaking a problem up always works best
<Cheri703> ok, I don't know how to program, so this will be an interesting project
<paultag> Cheri703: python's nice and friendly :)
<paultag> Cheri703: (and something awesome to know!)
<Cheri703> yeah, my original thought was about a numerical value for the mic volume level, make a program/script/something to monitor that level, and "if value goes above X, then play this"
<paultag> :)
<Cheri703> I poked at it over a year ago, learned a bit of basic stuff, but it was a lot to take in at that point, had a LOT going on
<Cheri703> I can generally conceptualize how a program might work, it's the details of implementing that are meh...I help my brother think through roadblocks sometimes when he's working on stuff
<paultag> Cheri703: :)
<paultag> Cheri703: python is almost pseudo-code
<lostConnection> yeah I just started learning python it nearly blew my mind how little syntax plays into your programming.
<paultag> lostConnection: mmhum
<Cheri703> he he "tonnes"
<Cheri703> ah british people
<paultag> right!
<Cheri703> (one of my best friends is british, I make fun of him for his spelling, he makes fun of mine :) )
<paultag> oh brits
<paultag> there are tons in the f/oss world
<paultag> it's actually sorta funny
<Cheri703> my friend started dev8d over there, he goes to lots of conferences, across various things
<Cheri703> but doesn't do much with the ubuntu world :/
<Cheri703> other than helping me with stuff!
<paultag> awwwww
<paultag> lame!
<Cheri703> I have been trying to get him involved, he's a wealth of knowledge, but he does a LOT of other stuff
<Cheri703> he's a busy guy
<Cheri703> also been helping build reprap printers lately :)
<paultag> :)
<canthus13> Nice. I'm thinking about building one someday.
<Cheri703> there is some cool stuff people have made
<Unit193> I'm really happy because I found nano for win! am I crazy? (I have to use it at times...)
<Cheri703> heh
 * Cheri703 woke up earlier than usual
<canthus13> Just bought one of these to replace using his wife's phone for video clips:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Private-Eye-Mini-Hidden-Wireless-DVR-Cam-Stick-Recorder_W0QQitemZ230589979073QQcategoryZ48629QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp5197.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D3%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7319783461603815996
<Cheri703> Unit193: !!
<canthus13> blargh.
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit193> Cheri703: what?
<Unit193> Cheri703: What did I do?
<Cheri703> I got a reply to the "mansfield ubuntu hour canceled" email, someone new is going to come next time!
<Cheri703> hooray@
<canthus13> Unit193: you broke teh intarwebz.
<Unit193> canthus13: I'll blame that on my sister...
<Unit193> Cheri703: sweet! do you know where the person is from? (not a replay to the list)
<Cheri703> no idea, I'm assuming our area
<Cheri703> I'm going to look him up on lp in a bit
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-02-25
<Cheri703> http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2011/02/24/how-watson-could-have-been-defeated-on-jeopardy/
<Unit193> Win
<Cheri703> heh
<Unit193> The "An Update is Available For Your Computer" one is so true....
<Cheri703> yeah :)
<Unit193> How often do you check for Linux updates?
<Cheri703> it pops up on occasion
 * Unit193 Forgot that there is an update GUI that pops up....
 * Cheri703 is starting a fresh install of xp pro on a new hdd for a client. wasn't able to recover data from the old one :(
<Cheri703> but it's money :) I've got a few more jobs lined up as well :)
<Cheri703> It feels like the weekend because tomorrow is the first day this week that I don't have anything specific scheduled
 * canthus13 apt-get updates and apt-get upgrades obsessively.
 * Unit193 tries not to do it more then once a day...
<Cheri703> like I am when tracking shipments? refresh....refresh....refresh....refresh
<Unit193> I don't do it more then once a day anymore :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: Speaking of shipments... my skullcandy earbuds still haven't shown up. I *HATE* the hybrid UPS/USPS delivery crap. :(
<Cheri703> :( yeah, me too
<Cheri703> pick one!
<canthus13> they supposedly were handed off to the USPS on the 19th...
<Cheri703> dang!
<canthus13> they still haven't shown up. :(
<canthus13> Meanwhile, my wireless card I ordered 2 days ago showed up today from San Jose.
<Cheri703> this stupid computer has weird front usb issues
<canthus13> swap the back and front USB headers and see if the problems migrate to the back.
<canthus13> if they do, it's a motherboard issue. if they don't, it's a connector issue. that can be swapped out. :)
<Cheri703> might, but it only occurred after hp's chipset update -_- so going to roll back, or just reinstall (was the first update installed)
<Cheri703> freaking microsoft
<Cheri703> freaking hp
<canthus13> Heh.
 * canthus13 is about to replace the wireless card in his wife's HP laptop.
<Cheri703> canthus13: do you know at what point your headphones were handed over to usps? i.e. ohio or?
<canthus13> Yeah. right here in Toledo. :(
<Cheri703> I'd say at this point, it's time to call your local post office about it
<canthus13> I'm gonna.
<Cheri703> well, good! you should!
 * canthus13 just hasn't had time with all the extra hours he's been working. :P
<Cheri703> mmhm
<Cheri703> I hate having to call the post office
<Cheri703> in columbus it was HORRIBLE
<Cheri703> I've been getting all sorts of shipments lately, our ups guy comes at a fairly predictable time, but our mail can be anywhere from 10am to 4pm :/
<Cheri703> (ups is between 5 and 6) :/
<canthus13> USPS is the same here.. anywhere from 9am to 7pm.
<Cheri703> freaking usps
<Cheri703> and so starts the 35 rounds of windows updates on a new install -_-
<canthus13> Cheri703: Have fun with that.
<Cheri703> oh, always
<Cheri703> ooo, random thing:
<Cheri703> I had to call tech support for my client's dsl account today, and I was asking the guy if the tech who was going to come would freak out if it was not-windows on the computer, and he asked what it had, I mentioned ubuntu, and turns out, he was a big ubuntu user
<Cheri703> he's in orlando though, I told him to look up his loco
<canthus13> sweet.
<Cheri703> yeah, wasn't expecting that, most of the time they're like, "so go to the start menu" "uhm, I don't have one" "whaaa?!"
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> I've had a few calls like that lately.  And from the most non-technical people, too.
<Cheri703> people are ridiculous
<Cheri703> did you hear that 2 and a half men got officially canceled today after charlie sheen was an idiot again?
<lostConnection> oh Charlie Sheen...
<Cheri703> it's about time, that show was horrible
<Cheri703> in my opinion
 * Cheri703 has invented a new acronym: IDFLGI: I don't feel like googling it
<Cheri703> for example: IDFLGI - is there an easy way to sync google calendars with evolution? updating automatically both directions?
<Cheri703> (I actually want to know ;) )
<canthus13> Cheri703: did you try google? :)
<Cheri703> doing other things, idflgi :D
<canthus13> oh well. I'm sure google knows.
<Cheri703> probably
<Cheri703> I'll get to it
<Cheri703> it's SUPER easy, and the ubuntu wiki page is way out of date :/
<Unit193> And there is nobody to tell... (you're supposed to fix it yourself :/ )
<Cheri703> well, I found the answer on a forum post
<Unit193> So, is it easy?
<Cheri703> well, upon rereading, it's on the wiki page, just not the first option for some reason
<Cheri703> yeah, super easy
<Cheri703> so now I'm CONNECTED! mua ha ha ha ha! (evil laugh)
<Cheri703> though if I migrate to 10.10 I have to do this again -_-
<Unit193> I take it you like evolution best?
<Cheri703> but at least it's easier than trying to put it all in manually, and I've never had an evolution backup work properly when trying to restore
<Cheri703> I rarely use it
<Cheri703> I prefer not to have things ONLY in one place
<Unit193> IMAP
<Cheri703> I may use it more now since I hate hate hate google calendar's interface on my netbook screen
<Cheri703> I usually use gcal via my phone
<Cheri703> but this will be easier when I'm scheduling with clients and such
<Unit193> Firefox?
<Cheri703> yeah, but it's a lot of frames that scroll at different intervals and it doesn't fit on my screen, even with ff in full screen
<Cheri703> so it's irritating
<Unit193> Found it!: http://greasefire.userscripts.org/scripts/show/95858
<Cheri703> very nice, if I only used one calendar, that'd be great, but I have to have access to at least 4 currently
<Cheri703> (might increase at some point)
<Unit193> As long as you keep them on (or randomly disable GM like I do to switch them) you're fine
<Cheri703> perhaps
<Cheri703> I like having the dropdown calendar on the top panel
 * Cheri703 is picky
<Unit193> Hey, what works, works
<Unit193> (evolution, T-bird, web interface, CLI, etc.)
<Cheri703> I think this will be good...I wish I could integrate tomboy notes into evolution, that'd be AWESOME
<Unit193> I should try evolution at some point... I'm a T-Bird user (kinda, I use alpine and web interface way more)
<Cheri703> I don't like that you HAVE to put in email info to even use it as a calendar, but I just put in random crap and it takes it
<Cheri703> oh how I loathe the layers upon layers of updates in windows >.< I'm on at least the 4th round, and some of them have been over 100 updates
<Unit193> Any SPs yet?
<Cheri703> sp3 was the first thing I ran
<Unit193> I like the disks that have it built-in...
<Cheri703> yeah, but my version of xp pro for hp/compaq is sp2, so I deal with it
<Unit193> Or that you can't minimize when you're doing updates.... that's another one that I just LOVE (doing Win+D works)
<Cheri703> eh, not so much a problem for me, as I generally start it going and ignore it til it's done
<Unit193> You can be really lazy and VNC/TeamViewer/RDP in and do it that way :)
<Cheri703> yeah, but that requires setting that all up first
<Cheri703> I bring my monitor, keyboard, and mouse to the living room, put them on the end table, and do it while I watch tv...or if I'm doing more than one, I take them in the office and hook them up to the kvm switch so I can hop back and forth
 * Cheri703 is not lazy, is energy efficient
 * Unit193 is fat and lazy and knows it! :)
 * Unit193 or will find the hardest way to do something and do it...
<canthus13> yay. another 8 inches or so of snow. :P
<BiosElement> Wow
<BiosElement> Gnome 3 thinks maximize/minimize buttons are useless...
<BiosElement> And people say KDE is nuts... >.>
<canthus13> Cheri703: My earbuds showed up.
<Cheri703> canthus13: yay!
<lostConnection> Would any one happen to know why after restarting Ubuntu my computer switches the window effects down to the lowest settings?
<lostConnection> I'm guessing it is because I am running an old computer
<canthus13> lostConnection: Video driver issues most likely.
<canthus13> My kid runs with effects on a 64MB Geforce 4 go... and I ran 'em once on a 16MB Radeon 6M.
<canthus13> So it's not likely to be a hardware issue.
<Cheri703> I always turn off visual effects...
 * canthus13 keeps 'em on to wow windows users.
<Cheri703> eh
<canthus13> they really don't use much in the way of resources, and there are a few settings that I use as part of my workflow.
<Cheri703> I also run windows at the "better performance" vs "better appearance" option
<lostConnection> Yeah it's probably the videocard if you can even call it that. I'm running a 2006 Dell with an integrated videocard so yeah.....  >.>
<lostConnection> Well the model is a Dimension E510 doesn't really make a difference it's old as dirt. Not work fixing up.
<lostConnection> worth*
<canthus13> lostConnection: My kid is running a 2002 Dell, and the one with the radeon was a 2000-ish machine.
<canthus13> Compiz doesn't need much in the way of resources, but some of the drivers are pretty crappy and can cause weird issues.
<Cheri703> there's a house down the street from me that is $20,000...
<canthus13> Nice.
<canthus13> Is it worth it?
<Cheri703> not sure what the interior is like, but it's a tiny bit smaller than this one (so...fairly small) but has basement, 1 car garage, and fenced yard...
<Cheri703> I'd buy this one for that price (in the fantasy world where I could get a loan -_-), the lot is bigger, if unfenced
 * canthus13 may make his landlady an offer sometime soon. She bought the place at auction for 12k and really didn't put much into it aside from fixing the bathroom.
<canthus13> Then again, we may end up moving to texas instead.
<Cheri703> well, you could buy it and rent it when you leave
<canthus13> I'm not dealing with that mess.
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> IDEA!
<Cheri703> you could buy the one down the street from me, and I'll buy it back from you, gradually ;)
<canthus13> Heh.
<Cheri703> or this one, I like this oen
<Cheri703> *one
<canthus13> I have no credit. I'm filing bankruptcy next week, so it would be at least 2 years before I could even think about buying again.
<Cheri703> we really like our house
<Cheri703> ha, yeah, I have horrible credit
<Cheri703> bankruptcy is no fun
<canthus13> Better than no driver's license and wage garnishment.
 * Cheri703 hasn't done it, but has read about/talked to people who have
<Cheri703> back in a while, client just arrived
<canthus13> k
<Cheri703> ok back
<Cheri703> was quicker than anticipated
<Cheri703> and she paid cash! woo!
<canthus13> Cool!
<Cheri703> indeed! now I have to get to the bank next week, but that's ok with me!
<Cheri703> I'm frustrated with my husband
<canthus13> Tie all his socks in knots. you'll feel better.
<Cheri703> might...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-02-26
<Cheri703> paultag! whenever you're around, ping me! I know the weekend isn't the best time to try to reach you, but whenever :) Thanks.
<paultag> Cheri703: ping :)
<Cheri703> hola
<Cheri703> can I pm you?
<paultag> howdy!
<paultag> Cheri703: 'course!
<BiosElement> Heads up: Anyone who wants to apply for UDS Sponsorship: http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/02/23/ubuntu-developer-summit-sponsorship-now-open/
<Cheri703> saw that....
<Cheri703> it's been suggested to me that I apply...I'm not sure yet if I will
<BiosElement> Apply, just do it. If you can get time off, why not? You may get lucky. I did and I wouldn't probably choose myself heh
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> since I'm self employed at the moment, it'd be an awesome "first trip out of the country" story :)
<BiosElement> Heh that'd be awesome
 * Unit193 is going to be getting up way too early...
<BiosElement> Hmm
<BiosElement> Cheri703: Question if you're still around
<Cheri703> yep
<Cheri703> why getting p so early Unit193?
<BiosElement> What do you think of an ideas bucket for blog posts? As in toss in ideas and randomly write up posts, probably related to FOSS apps and such. Just thinking of ways to write more often heh
<Unit193> I have to be somewhere by 8:10...
<Cheri703> hmm...I'm probably the wrong person to ask
<Cheri703> I'm not much of a creative type
<Cheri703> I'm like, "so...here's some stuff"
<Cheri703> I don't write well...
<Cheri703> but yeah, could be a good idea :)
<Cheri703> Unit193: that sucks
<BiosElement> haha
 * Unit193 hates mornings...
<Cheri703> any of you boys do much with c++?
<Cheri703> tired of not being tired...and pissed at my torrent
<Unit193> Good morning Dave
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-02-27
 * Unit193 Just installed Xubuntu and is stuck with 1280x1024
<Cheri703> :(
<Cheri703> I know nothing about xubuntu
<BiosElement> Unit193: Isn't that an X.org issue?
<Unit193> -reconfigure might help...
<Unit193> Just installed as in I'm still running apt-get upgrade
<Unit193> Cheri703: Do you use QSynergy?
<Cheri703> uhm, I use synergy...not sure it's the qsynergy variant
<Unit193> Lazyman GUI
<Cheri703> ah, I think I tried, and it was dumb
<Cheri703> there's a nice guide, give me a minute
<Unit193> I know how, I was just asking if you used that GUI...
<Unit193> quicksynergy is dumb...
<Cheri703> the one link was dead, I think this is the info though: http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/running.html
<Cheri703> I tried and it hated me
<Cheri703> this too: http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/how-to-configure-synergy-in-six-steps/
<Cheri703> *I tried the qsynergy and it hated me
 * canthus13 hugs synergy.
<Cheri703> lurv synergy
<Cheri703> it's awesome
<Cheri703> it lets me use my tvcomputer :)
<Unit193> Having a TV computer would be nice...
<Unit193> Dang you canthus13!!
<canthus13> Unit193: What??
<Unit193> That dang white jigsaw....
<canthus13> HAHAHAHAHA!
<Unit193> Did you ever finish it?
<Unit193> Or how far did you get?
<Unit193> Just started it tonight......
<canthus13> I got through about 10 rounds, I think.
<Cheri703> what are you talking about?
<canthus13> Cheri703: A pure white jigsaw puzzle. a flash game.
<canthus13> It's a fun distraction for a while.
<Cheri703> nice
<Cheri703> link?
<canthus13> I don't remember...
<canthus13> Unit193: POKE
<canthus13> Cheri703: I played with it months ago for about 2 weeks straight.
<Cheri703> heh, nice
<Cheri703> Unit193: linky link?
<canthus13> He's lost in the game....
<Cheri703> I was just thinking that
<Unit193> Hair cut...
<Cheri703> ah
<Unit193> http://www.gamedesign.jp/flash/whitejigsaw/whitejigsaw.html
 * Unit193 was using the swf file he downloaded way back...
<Unit193> Do your Scroll Lock Light indicator work?
<Cheri703> I don't think I have one
<Unit193> Does*
<Unit193> Synergy uses it as the "lock to this screen" and when I hit it the nice little light doesn't light up... ( I know the light works...)
<Cheri703> weird
<Unit193> How do you like the jigsaw? (I don't like them much myself)
<Cheri703> I went several levels, but then had to do other stuff
<paultag> gilbert: ping :)
<paultag> gilbert: I'm preparing 1.3.1~dfsg1-1, just for you :)
<paultag> gilbert: it's +pending ;)
<paultag> (yes fluxbox actually did a 1.3.1 release, I'm not a total dumbass ;) )
<paultag> and, uploaded
<paultag> huzzah
<paultag> and natty / maverick hit my ppa
<paultag> and lucid. great
<Cheri703> o.O http://mansfield.craigslist.org/bar/2237949417.html]
<Cheri703> http://mansfield.craigslist.org/bar/2237949417.html
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-02-20
 * Cheri703 is watching undercover boss and SUPER craving a rally's burger and fries >.>
<Unit193> That's one place my mom really loves and doens't have here.
<Unit193> Their fish ones are great though.
<Cheri703> I miss it a ton, they're one of few places I like their burgers
<Unit193> They do have some good stuff...
<Cheri703> there was one REALLY close to my old place, we went there all the time
<Cheri703> and the friiiiiiies
<Cheri703> seasoned fries nom nom
<Unit193> Pepper fires, not bad.
<Cheri703> also just the fact that they were open late
<Unit193> Well, a few places around here are late too, but that's a bit different.
<Cheri703> not many
<Cheri703> :( grump grump I want a burger
<Unit193> I'm thinking food sounds good, dangit.
<Cheri703> yeah
 * Cheri703 is on the job market again, not sure what is going to happen with freaking startek, as they're not especially happy with the fact that I got sick and had to miss work -_- so regardless, I'm looking again
<Cheri703> even if they don't try to fire me because of getting sick, I don't like the job, so I want to keep looking
<Unit193> Hmmm... I'm sure I know someone that works there too.
<Cheri703> a lot of people work there
<paultag> thafreak: ♥
<thafreak> yo
<thafreak> wow
<thafreak> you have like ESP or some shit?
<thafreak> i JUST looked at the screen like 1 min after you msg me
<thafreak> paultag: sent you a linked in request...not sure why we didn't connect up there before
<paultag> thafreak: you're already accepted, man :)
<thafreak> cool
<thafreak> that why you pinging me?
<paultag> thafreak: yep
<paultag> less ESP
<paultag> but more awesome
<thafreak> ha, gotcha
<paultag> alright, brb
<paultag> dunkn'
<thafreak> http://www.linkedin.com/in/dmstanle
<thafreak> Any ubuntu ohio people whom I'm not already connected with, please feel free to connect with me on linked in
<paultag> damnit, I wish I could somehow make a coding collective
<paultag> not focused on a project, per-se
<paultag> I guess that's what #whube is
<paultag> but we're all inactive
<bbb__> already connected
 * canthus13 thought the open source community was a coding collective. :P
<bbb__> not a fan
<dzho> whube?
<dzho> paultag: don't make me join the channel just to try to figure out what that is.
<dzho> oops.  too late.
<paultag> dzho: :)
<paultag> fffuuuuuuuuu google
<paultag> bbl
<FPC> Hello
<Unit193> Howdy.
<FPC> were haveing trouble downloading & Instaling software
<Unit193> How so?
<FPC> Were trying do download Powerterm software from a website and after we down load it we cant find it.
<FPC> We installed it previously but cant find it now
<Unit193> Generally, it's recommended to use software in the repos, but, depending on the browser, should have gone to ~/Downloads/
<FPC> The browser downloads?
<Unit193> What browser were you using?
<FPC> FireFox
<Unit193> Mine asks me where to save it, but you should open your Home folder and check the "Downloads" dir.
<FPC> Nothing shows up on the Home folder downloads. It only shows up on the browser downloads
<Unit193> Alright, in the browser, right click > Open Download Location (Or something like that)
<FPC> I have the file on my desktop, and it wont open now.
<FPC> Its a .sh file
<Unit193> #ubuntu may be a better support option than here though.
<Unit193> Otherwise, right click > properties > permissions > executable
<FPC> whats/where's that?
<FPC> we have ubuntu 11.10
<Unit193> That's the Ubuntu support channel, you can get to it by typing /join #ubuntu
<FPC> in the search bar?
<Unit193> Nope, in the text box of this window where you are talking to me.
<FPC> ok, before that. Where is properties to right click on
<Unit193> You right click the file, I'd guess you can still do that in Unity...
<FPC> Do we want exexuted checked?
<FPC> Execute*
<Unit193> You should really try the #ubuntu support channel.....
<thafreak> anyone try precise alpha2?
<Unit193> I've tried quite a few daily images, but none "Ubuntu".
<canthus13> Nope.
 * canthus13 is switching to Mint in April.
<canthus13> 10.10 EOLs and I'm not putting ubuntu on my laptop. :/
<thafreak> i'm snagging the server image now
<thafreak> i tried resara server, it's pretty cool (Samba4 can act like an active directory server)
<thafreak> but it's based on lucid
<canthus13> I like my debian servers. :)
<Unit193> I use X/L, generally, what do I care what Ubuntu does with Unity/HUD.
<Unit193> Have you looked into Tmux?
<thafreak> but ubuntu server has this whole orchestra/juju automation stuff
<thafreak> yay, they changed the ubuntu server boot stuff back...no stupid graphics, and verbose by default!!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-02-21
<ronnoc> Hi all. Just curious - does anyone in ubuntu OH happen to run Kubuntu or KDE by chance?
<paultag> ronnoc: I'm sure :)
<paultag> why, what's up?
<ronnoc> Hey paul! Hope life's treating you well. I'm just taking an informal survey. I'm getting involved in Kubuntu / KDE promo as was wondering if we had any obvious, more local, Ubuntu-KDE users. Really just for reference :)
<paultag> ronnoc: life's not bad, thanks :)
<paultag> ronnoc: cool, sounds awwesome
<paultag> ronnoc: might try mailing the team ML? :)
<Unit193> I'd answer here more than ML, but I only have it installed, never use it.
<ronnoc> Yea I'm jumping into a meeting but I will do that a bit later on. I'd like to coordinate on some local Linux fests and such if I can garner support and see where it goes from there.
<ronnoc> You know...helping put the "Community" on the newly coined status of Kubuntu :)
<ronnoc> Unit193: I remember :p
<paultag> totally :)
<paultag> rock on ronnoc
<paultag> let me know if you need help
<ronnoc> paultag: always appreciated!
<paultag> :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-02-22
 * yano no longer has an ubuntu vps at work. :-(
<yano> i'm now all debian all the time
<canthus13> yano: Awesome. :)
<thafreak> Just saw a failed ssh brute force attempt...they tried the username
<thafreak> shit
<paultag> haha
<_bbb> remember teh fecal spammer?
<_bbb> on the next vh1 where are they now
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-02-23
<jandrusk> exit
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-02-24
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<Unit193> Howdy, thafreak.
<paultag> hi, Unit193, thafreak
<Unit193> Heyhey, paultag, anything going on?
<paultag> Unit193: nada, brotato
<paultag> just working away
<paultag> you?
<Unit193> Nothing really, I'm part of the late night group. :P
<paultag> :)
<Unit193> About 0435 this time, need early :/
<thafreak> Anyone in NEO looking for perl work? :)
<yano> if i knew perl, yes
<yano> heh
<canthus13> Just looking for work. Unfortunately, I don't code. And I'm in NWO. although I'll happily relocate to NEO. :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-02-25
<yano> nothing exciting in the "real NEO" you need to travel to cleveland for stuff like that.
<yano> though imo, i don't consider cleveland part of "NEO"
 * canthus13 nods.
<canthus13> I'm actually looking for work in NEO. Ashtabula, Kent/Akron...
<yano> the real north east ohio is ashtabula, trumbull, mahoning, columbiana, stark, and portage.
<yano> imho
<canthus13> Yeah.  We're trying to relocate somewhere closer to Erie, PA, where my girlfriend lives.
<paultag> canthus13: ashtabula, brah
<paultag> or conneaut
<yano> though, last time i was in ashtabula, cell phone service sucks up there
<canthus13> paultag: Yeah... Unfortunately, I'm not finding much in the way of job postings out there. :/
<yano> though i was more near orwell
<paultag> canthus13: truth
 * canthus13 shrugs, drove through there this morning.. his cell seemed fine.
<canthus13> Of course, I was on 90 the whole time...
<yano> yea near the interstates, cell phone signal is fine.
 * canthus13 nods.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-02-26
<Cheri703> so...I have a possibly dumb question: can one use ssh -x while using ubuntu 11.10? it doesn't seem to be working for me
<Unit193> -X
<canthus13> -X or -x?
<Unit193> Big X for enabling it.
<canthus13> -x disables X forwarding.
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<Cheri703> thank you /me is very tired tonight
<canthus13> all good. :)
<Cheri703> thank you! it is working now :)
<Cheri703> how are things?
<canthus13> Ok.
<canthus13> tryin' to get out of Toledo. :/
<Cheri703> :/ I saw you're still looking for work
<Cheri703> I'm looking as well, but likely outside of ohio
<canthus13> I'm working.. I just tire of Toledo.
<Cheri703> well, I meant looking for OTHER work
 * canthus13 nods.
<Cheri703> my job is semi-tolerable now that I have a different supervisor, also helps that I can have fun riding to/from work on the trike :)
<Cheri703> I still dislike it, but at least now I don't have a supervisor who is dumb and I have absolutely no respect for
<canthus13> Heh. That's always fun.
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> current supervisor fought for me over stupid company rule that would have fired me for being sick and missing work WITH a doctor's note saying I shouldn't come back to work
<Cheri703> friend put me in for internal microsoft referral system. doubt anything will happen from it, but who knows :)
 * canthus13 nods.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-02-18
<Unit193> Heh, two perl modules I "use" are broken and need patches. :P
<Unit193> Anyone tried Cinnamon in Raring?
<jrgifford> nope, tried it in spherical cow though
<jrgifford> cinnamon is interesting
<Unit193> (It wouldn't be my thing, but description says Gnome2 like.)
<jrgifford> i am more of a gnome-shell type of guy now.
<jrgifford> the performance on my ATI card is amazing compared to unity
<Unit193> Oh?
<Unit193> So do you go the gnomebuntu style, install from mini, or go with default and change?  (Also the gnome dep on systemd going to be an issue?)
<jrgifford> i need to learn rpm someday
<jrgifford> so i moved my laptops over to fedora for a month or two
<jrgifford> so far it's been about 2 weeks, and i've managed to learn everything, and might not move the ATI machine back.
<jrgifford> at least until i see what raring does for old ATI card performance
<Unit193> Yeah, I have an old intel, turns out mainline 3.7 doesn't like it much.  I'm not so fond of it, like to stick to Debian based.  I've only used a CentOS server as far as RPM, and it tends to be stale and missing some things.
<jrgifford> it's been a fun learning experience
<skellat> Burning Circle 101 is up with non-MP3 audio hosted at Archive.org: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/134
<Derath-Srvr> :P
<Derath-Srvr> hMMM... NEW PEOPLE IN HERE, GOOD TO SEE
<Derath-Srvr> Err, sorry for caps...
<Derath-Srvr> Hmm... looks like I have lost voice setting in here too... lol
<Derath-Srvr> Ah well
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: Howdy!  (And +v Derath-Srvr by ChanServ)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-02-19
<Derath-Srvr> Ah... missed that line, was looking at the nick list :) Hmmm... looks like some of my scripts didn't load either
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-02-21
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<ronnoc> morning thafreak
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-02-22
<Derath-Srvr> blah
<Unit193> You broke all the things.
<Derath-Srvr> Yeah, that figures... lots of things have been breaking on me lately
<Derath-Srvr> How you doing?
<Unit193> Alive, but wondering if sleep would be good.
<Derath-Srvr> lol Would be, if I could sleep at the moment... 4 more hours before I can do that though
<Derath-Srvr> <-- still at work
<Unit193> Heh, babysitting computers. :)
<Derath-Srvr> Pretty much... and application patching
<Derath-Srvr> And wondering if I will be able to make the 68 mile commute home today
<Unit193> Right, is it bad out yet?
<Derath-Srvr> Doesn't "look" hateful... but all I can see is parking lot... doesn't look like a sheet of ice, just lots of pellets...
<Derath-Srvr> But different story to try to drive on it
<Unit193> ...or walk. :P
<Derath-Srvr> I was able to walk around my car and scrape the windows without an issue...
<skellat> Hmm...rawdog really, really does not play nice in Raspbian and fails a lot.  This is not cool.
<skellat> Now to look for new means of RSS aggregation
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-02-24
<skellat> cheri703: You around?
<Cheri703> yep
<skellat> Do we have anything to add to the team report this month?  It looks nekkid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/TeamReports/13/February
<Cheri703> this month didn't have much going on. next month will with jams and such
<skellat> Okay
<skellat> We've still got a couple days before I need to ensure that that reaches final cut
<skellat> Do we have any jams finalized?
<dzho> http://www.forbes.com/pictures/mli45lmhg/17-cleveland-ohio/
<dzho> toledo and youngstown made the list, too.
<dzho> buffalo, miraculously, avoided it.
<skellat> dzho: Meh.  With all our excess commercial real estate, perhaps SABDFL could just go ahead, buy up a bunch of it, and build a bloody colony for devs.  He could build a Canonical Spaceport On The Lake too, in case he wants to go back up again perhaps...
<dzho> skellat: works for me
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-02-17
<gonyere> jrgifford - cool! Where are you at?
<jrgifford> gonyere: east side of cleveland
<jrgifford> So.... Nesr-ish
<jrgifford> *near
<gonyere> Yeah :) The co-op class I'm teaching is in Copley just NW of Akron
<jrgifford> gonyere: oh cool!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-02-18
<belkinsa> jrgifford and Unit193: ping
 * Unit193 isn't here. :P
<belkinsa> Well, I think it's fine...I over react to things.
<belkinsa> But jrgifford ping for something else.
<ronnoc> hi all
<Unit193> ronnoc: Howdy.
<belkinsa> Hey there ronnoc.
<ronnoc> what's up tonight? besides moar snow -.-
<belkinsa> It's freezing rain down here, but what....moar mess.  I'm fine, just tired.
<belkinsa> How about you?
<ronnoc> good here. working on a new eBay store that sells old vinyl records. having a blast. and also catching up on Planet KDE
 * ronnoc lives in Lake Milton, so Akron is relatively close BTW
 * belkinsa lives in West Chester, between Cinci and Dayton
<ronnoc> ahhh
<Unit193> Temp: 25 F (-4 C) ~ snow freezing fog ~ Windchill: 10 F (-12 C) ~ Humidity: 86% ~ Alert: Winter Weather Advisory ~ Observed: Mon 17, 19:02
<Unit193> We're in for some fun.
<belkinsa> .wx 45069
<jenni> No ICAO code found, sorry.
<Unit193> West Chester, OH: Temp: 34 F (1 C) ~ light rain mist ~ Windchill: 28 F (-2 C) ~ Humidity: 96% ~ Observed: Mon 17, 18:53
<belkinsa> Thanks, getting that from that channel in the topic?
<Unit193> Eh?
<belkinsa> Nevermind
<belkinsa> ##weather-us-oh is what I was talking about
<Unit193> Seems my alt dropped out of there a bit ago.
<ronnoc> no bount we are in for some fun Unit193
<ronnoc> *doubt
<Unit193> Indeed.
<belkinsa> Sigh, I bet there will be more closings...
<Unit193> belkinsa: Script I wrote.
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<belkinsa> Sigh, moar snow for us...
<yano> .forecast 45069
<jenni> Tue: 83.9 F / 80.4 F, Dew: 74.9 F, Wind: 6.4 mph, Drizzle in the morning. | Wed: 83.9 F / 80.9 F, Dew: 74.1 F, Wind: 8.0 mph, Light rain until afternoon. | Thur: 83.9 F / 80.0 F, Dew: 74.2 F, Wind: 7.0 mph, Partly cloudy throughout the day. | Fri: 83.9 F / 80.3 F, Dew: 73.8 F, Wind: 6.9 mph, Partly cloudy until afternoon. |
<yano> er wat
<belkinsa> .forecast 45069
<jenni> Tue: 83.9 F / 81.0 F, Dew: 75.3 F, Wind: 6.7 mph, Drizzle in the morning. | Wed: 83.4 F / 80.3 F, Dew: 74.3 F, Wind: 7.1 mph, Light rain until afternoon. | Thur: 83.8 F / 80.7 F, Dew: 74.3 F, Wind: 6.0 mph, Drizzle until afternoon. | Fri: 83.9 F / 80.6 F, Dew: 74.1 F, Wind: 6.9 mph, Partly cloudy in the morning. |
<belkinsa> Huh...weather.com you lied to me!
<belkinsa> Nevermind...it was for Monday night.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-02-20
<Unit193> paultag: How improper is it to email maintainers directly? :P  (Hey, I actually spoke in -devel, done for that for a while. :P)
<paultag> not at all :)
<belkinsa> jrgifford, still very, very busy?
<Unit193> Sweet.
<Unit193> I may actually try to get some fixes in after all.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-02-23
<Azeban> Hello hello hello. and good evening
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Azeban> how are you Unit193
<Unit193> Just sitting here, recovering from surgery.  You?
<Azeban> How is that coming along?
<Unit193> We'll see. :P
<Azeban> Are you still in the hospital?
<Unit193> Nope, just got out today.
<Azeban> What kind of surgery was it?
<Unit193> Appendectomy.
<Azeban> Are you being spoiled with icecream?
<Unit193> Nope.
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> boooooooooooooo
<Unit193> Freaking staples, man...
<paultag> ${JOKE_ABOUT_STAPLES_BEING_A_STORE}
<Unit193> Nothing about staples being for paper, not humans? :P
<paultag> :)
<Azeban> Hello hello hello.
<Azeban> good afternoon
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-02-18
<Unit193> fluxbox 1.3.7-1~exp1 uploaded to experimental by Paul Tagliamonte (paultag)
<Unit193> \o/
<paultag> :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-02-20
<dzho> oh dear sweet fsm wtf has ubuntu done to me now
<dzho> Activities
<dzho> There's what is presumably a network manager icon in the bar across the top, on the right, but when I click it I get a volume control
<dzho> everything that had been on the left hand side of the screen (eg, Terminal, browser, etc) has been reset to a set of defaults
<dzho> w.t.a.f.
<dzho> ahahahaha, so, I've logged out and back in again, which gave me opportunity to see that the login manager switched me from Ubuntu to GNOME
 * dzho huggles Ubuntu now that he sees what they've been up against.
<Unit193> Hah.
<dzho> I'm still a little bit angry at them for throwing me into that but bugs happen.
<dzho> sort of they-don't-get-any-dessert-tonight angry, rather than burn the fscker down angry
<Unit193> Why'd you get a new session anyway?
<dzho> that's the bug, I think.  I logged out in anticipation of the upgrades I applied requiring a restart.
<dzho> I did the upgrades from a virtual terminal, all apt-get dist-upgrade like.
<dzho> logged back in, and whoah, I guess this is GNOME eh?
<dzho> logged back in via the login manager that is
<Unit193> dpkg -S the file under /usr/share/xsessions/?
<dzho> there are four
<dzho> $ ls /usr/share/xsessions/
<dzho> gnome.desktop                  gnome-fallback.desktop
<dzho> gnome-fallback-compiz.desktop  ubuntu.desktop
<dzho> I have lightdm and gdm both.
<dzho> I think my default is gdm, but how and why and when I set that may be lost to the mists of time.
<dzho> but it would make sense for gdm to give you a GNOME desktop, except for my having set it differently in the past.
<dzho> probably not a thing they test for because if you use gdm you use GNOME.  Duh, right?
<Unit193> Well of course!
<dzho> I feel a little less like the world is crumbling around me.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-02-21
<jrgifford_> But you should feel like the world has crumbled around you.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-02-23
<PCLine__> Is here a command to clean the Temp Files (or folder) ?
<PCLine__> Never mind - I think its errors when booting up the Kernel.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-02-24
<yano> Unit193: could you maybe possibly add ##ohio-news to the /topic too? (for Ohio related news)
<yano> :D
<Unit193> >_>
<yano> it's important to stay informed
<Unit193> Error resolving 'is.gd': Name or service not known
<yano> huh
<yano> .isup is.gd
<jenni> http://is.gd looks fine to me.
<Unit193> yano: Yeah, just thinking news sources can be more polarized and subjective than weather is. :P
<yano> true
<yano> is http://is.gd not loading for you?
<jenni> [ is.gd - a URL shortener. Mmmm, tasty URLs! ] - http://is.gd
<Unit193> It is not, no.  Weird.
<yano> odd
<Unit193> Heh, well looks like you do actually cover all the bases.
* Unit193 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio!| https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam | NOAA Weather Alerts: ##weather-us-oh | Ohio News: ##ohio-news
<Unit193> yano: That is, might want to update the topic.  Logs are out of date a bit. :P
<yano> ooh, yay
<yano> thanks :-)
<yano> and i'm always up for adding more to the feed list
<yano> Unit193: i updated the ##ohio-news logs
<Unit193> \o/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-02-28
<PCLine__> Good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-02-23
<yano> https://security.googleblog.com/2017/02/announcing-first-sha1-collision.html
<jenni> [ Google Online Security Blog: Announcing the first SHA1 collision ] - https://bit.ly/2lcC4ce
<yano> https://shattered.io/
<jenni> [ SHAttered ] - https://shattered.io
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-02-19
<PCLine__> Hello everyone.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-02-21
<PCLine_> Hello everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy, Blue Jackets are up by one against the Devils.
<PCLine_> You a big Hockey Fan?
<Unit193> Nope.
<PCLine_> It has been a long time since I did anything with Access.  Time for some IceCream!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-02-22
<PCLine__> Good evening everyone.
<Unit193> Heya.
<niLCP__> Hi Unit193 
<yano> https://github.com/npm/npm/issues/19883
<dzho> it's infamous
<dzho> I don't even have to click to know what it is.
<Unit193> Yeep.
<yano> lol
<dzho> although I should probably see if it has taken a turn into "don't language shame me bro" territory
<dzho> haven't found it yet, but I have gotten diverted into side branches of the fractal suck https://github.com/npm/npm/issues/9359#issuecomment-367702989
<jenni> [ umask setting is ignored for some directories · Issue #9359 · npm/npm · GitHub ] - https://bit.ly/2Fnm8yK
<dzho> I think I'm going to assign those issues as a reading assignment for my students.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-02-23
<thafreak> Anyone else frustrated by more things getting sucked into systemd
<thafreak> but without the same level of support as was previously available
<thafreak> So, now there's "netplan"...and it renders a yaml file into appropriate systemd-networkd configs
<thafreak> But I can't replicate what I do now with it.
<thafreak> so frustrating.
<thafreak> So how is everyone else doing? Anyone still hardcore ubuntu fans? :)
<dzho> I remain merely a casual fan, with the loyalty split still coming down more on the side of Debian, but Debian still doesn't pay anyone I know so ...
<thafreak> It's only a matter of time until debian switches to systemd-networkd
<thafreak> and systemd-resolvd
<thafreak> If it all just worked as I expected, and didn't keep having ridiculous security vulnerabilities, I wouldn't really care TBH
<thafreak> but everytime something isn't working how I expect it to, i look and lo and behold, systemd has now taken over that too
<dzho> whatever the problems with systemd, I have read enough about it to know that they are almost certainly not due in any part to any deficiency in the design of systemd, or the way in which it has been introduced, or implemented by the original developers.  All problems stem from incomplete understanding and implementation by the downstream projects and end users.
<dzho> if it doesn't do something you want it to do, or does more than you want it to do, you should adjust your expectations.
<dzho> Procrustes-Procrusty-face
<thafreak> lol
<thafreak> well, this current situation i'm at a stand still. I can't get a virt host set up because I can't set up a network bridge :/
<thafreak> i can create one with netplan and systemd-network, but it doesn't get brought up, because I don't assign it an IP
<thafreak> and libvirt can't bring it up, because ifup doesn't exist anymore
<thafreak> so..
<thafreak> bleh
<dzho> well said.
<dzho> bleh
<Unit193> 'nplan' was Ubuntu's wonderful idea, I avoided that one too.
<Unit193> I was never a hardcore "Ubuntu" fan, but the flavors really are community run, and sometimes the people are pretty good.  I find it easier to contribute to Ubuntu than Debian, but I have a backup plan when Ubuntu has finally done enough to push me away from it entirely.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2020-02-23
<JackFrost> yano: wxbot is still down. :o
<yano> JackFrost: it is :(
<yano> i had a catastrophic data loss
<JackFrost> Uh oh, backups?
<yano> i had some stuff backed up, but some of my backups were failing for months and i hadn't checked on them :(
<yano> so i lost quite a bit
<htt> RIP. i wondered where jenni was
<JackFrost> Ouch indeed..
<yano> both hard drives in my raid failed at the same time :(
<JackFrost> ...I don't mean to be self-centered, but about how long do you think it'd take to recover? :3
